# Can a working dog be a good family pet too?



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Guys 
In your opinion can a dog that's trained to work also be a good family pet. I intend to work my dog but also want him to be a good member of the family?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

My working dog is my best family pet. That was the true concept of this breed


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a working dog is the only pup to have as a family pet - as the name implies the pup has been well trained in what ever discipline - the vast majority of police & DEA K-9s are also the handlers house pup - any pup that is well trained is a VVORKING DOG !


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in the belief that dogs need jobs and it makes them happier.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As above. If talking a Vizsla then a definite yes. Cocker Spaniels yes, retrievers yes, corgi X labrador yes, Kelpie and border collies yes, a blue heeler mmmm love them but not a great family dog.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, Ruby works and is also a great family member ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Absolutely, and probably a better working dog for it too.

We have a saying "the average hunter might hunt their dog 20 days a year, but they have to live with them 365."

Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pet?

Nah 1st mate ;D

People come and go

The Great V will end the show with you

and Give far more then he or she got

Never had a pointer a Pet

1st cabin mate
Boats
Trucks seat 1

They earned it :

Take a risk today

Help a kid be more

life is a one way show

only your reflexions will remain

smiles for miles make us go


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I am training my boy, Afton on the basics still, but see his strong desire to work indoors and outdoors!

Right now, He just tried to help remove all the toilet paper from the roll LOL! So, instead, I am teaching him to go wake my boys for school! 

Outdoor job yesterday was carrying sticks to the brush pile and sniffing out all the moles in the yard. He also played soccer with one of my sons - speed drills and passing! He is quite good!

He is 12 weeks, so maybe these jobs seem silly, but I see that he desires to please, to be purposeful! Hey, don't we all?

Blessings!


----------

